# Algae...or something else?



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

Everyday I have been seeing thin red hairlike pieces on my sand.
I just blow them off, but they continually come back. Any ideas?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Cyano algae:
Cyanobacteria | Salt Water Aquarium Secrets


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

yep sounds like red cyno..you cant just blow it off..it needs to be sucked out of the tank..if its a small patch turkey baster works great..

Rick


----------



## Nick1258 (Jul 5, 2012)

I had that problem I jus flooded my tank with some blue legged hermit crabs and they had my sand bright white almost the next morning


----------



## Clarky35gal (Dec 27, 2012)

mine just resolved with cycling


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I've used Ultralife Reef Products when I couldn't kill it any other way.


----------

